# Leak under window - drywall and insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Lets see the exterior please.


----------



## RossK08 (Nov 22, 2019)

Windows on Wash said:


> Lets see the exterior please.











He caulked the gaps along side the vertical white boards underneath the window and the top of each vertical board.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Leak directly under the window usually means sill interface areas.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would not be afraid of replacing it from the inside, it is not structural and you do want all the wood to dry out before replacing anything.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Need to see the weep holes and where the window ties into the capping on the window.


----------



## RossK08 (Nov 22, 2019)

Windows on Wash said:


> Need to see the weep holes and where the window ties into the capping on the window.


Please see pictures.

















(the handyman caulked the top of the two vertical wood boards. His opinion is that water may have been leaking from there).




























View attachment 591461


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bottom of the cladding is probably better left unsealed in this case. Cladding appears to be slightly pitched back towards the home which is not preferable here.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Replacement windows in the last 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would say they are 5-7 years old. 

I would also be checking the window frames to make sure there isn't a crack in the weep pathways on them. We see the larger and harder to handle units get more often damaged and the leak can be internal.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> I would say they are 5-7 years old.
> 
> I would also be checking the window frames to make sure there isn't a crack in the weep pathways on them. We see the larger and harder to handle units get more often damaged and the leak can be internal.



The people that sell and install replacements here don't know best practice or code. They leak from day one and take some time to show up like this. 

The metal trim is a red flag to me.


----------



## RossK08 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Replacement windows in the last 2 or 3 years?



Window is one year old. It was installed by a contractor before I bought the home.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RossK08 said:


> Window is one year old. It was installed by a contractor before I bought the home.


 Imagine that. 

This what we do with new and the replacement isn't as easy but they should be at least attempting to get the water out. Even this has bean improved a little since they did the video.


----------



## RossK08 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Imagine that.
> 
> This what we do with new and the replacement isn't as easy but they should be at least attempting to get the water out. Even this has bean improved a little since they did the video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2VOrk1MuWY



I will consider this an option in case this doesn't fix it. What is the best way to cut the damaged insulation board? it's rigid and dry. Also, my guess is that it would be tough to replace it with another rigid piece, would a softer insulation board work?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RossK08 said:


> I will consider this an option in case this doesn't fix it. What is the best way to cut the damaged insulation board? it's rigid and dry. Also, my guess is that it would be tough to replace it with another rigid piece, would a softer insulation board work?


If it is dry I would leave it it won't rot or anything.


----------

